# Finally Setup the Shrimp Tank the way I like it



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

For now I am just planning to keep one 10g Shrimp Tank, one 30g Koi Angelfish tank.

I finally setup my CRS tank the way I hope for. It should have a piece of wood, some java type of moss growing on the wood, some ground plants that stay short, a few stones. 

This combination should be simple and somewhat visually pleasing to look at and at the same time I can see the shrimps walking around all the time.

I got some Blyxa Japonica. The new growth is good, but the older growth appears to be covered by black algae and the shrimps seem to eat the leaves which I don't like to see. 

How can I make sure the Blyxa Japonica plants don't grow algae?

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice set up Wayne


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool setup the driftwood and moss remind me of a yurt lol


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.

Do you mean this? Yurt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It seems that the older the wood, the more the shrimps like it.

They actually like to climb on it.

Wayne.



Mferko said:


> cool setup the driftwood and moss remind me of a yurt lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice setup wayne. i see some of those river rocks in the tank


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. It can improve if I can get those Blyxa Japonica growing well and the shrimps won't eat their leave.



jobber604 said:


> nice setup wayne. i see some of those river rocks in the tank


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh Nice Setup!!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I cut all the leaves with algae off the Blyxa Japonica. I hope they grow back with better leaves.

Attaching two more pics.



plantedinvertz said:


> Ooh Nice Setup!!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking setup and shrimps.
What kindof substrate are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> nice looking setup and shrimps.
> What kindof substrate are you using if you don't mind me asking?


Looks like ecco complete...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> nice looking setup and shrimps.
> What kindof substrate are you using if you don't mind me asking?


It could be Flourite Black (not the sand type). I summize this by the more uniform grain size (Eco-Complete is irregular and graduates from fine to coarse). JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I am using Eco-complete. I like it because it is easier to clean.



MananaP said:


> Looks like ecco complete...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Totally love the structure in your tank....shrimpies look soooosoooo happy. Lookin gooood.......


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up, since no one answered your question I will add some input....the blyxa j. will grow slow and any plants that grow really slow can get bba, even with my ada planted shrimp tank low light and no co2 my blyxa doesn't grow fast at all and I've had it for 3 months...

Until the nutrients build up from shrimp waste, the plants wont have much to take up....

I've seen blyxa explode in a few months with co2 although it can sustain itself as long as it has nutrients to take up.

How long has the tank been set up?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice looking shrimp and layout.

Correct me if I am wrong, doesn't eco complete raise the pH to 7+?

EDIT: nm.. should raise the pH a little.

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/pop_up_window/planted/faq/faq_planted_eco_complete_planted.html


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

add a few Rudolf shrimp or japonicas for added algae control (won't work on cynobacteria though)


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it also says neutral after 3-6 weeks.



EDGE said:


> Very nice looking shrimp and layout.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, doesn't eco complete raise the pH to 7+?
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeydonkey (Jan 29, 2011)

hey wayne, nice looking tank. hope the shrimp will thrive and really reproduce now that you can give them the proper love as they're readily visible with your new setup


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Monkey Donkey:

Here is a video.






I think the tank will be cool when the plants start to grow.

Wayne.



monkeydonkey said:


> hey wayne, nice looking tank. hope the shrimp will thrive and really reproduce now that you can give them the proper love as they're readily visible with your new setup


----------

